# HabiStat Digital Temperature Thermostat



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

do these work as dimming stats or pulse stats or what? in the range they have a dimming stat which states its a dimming stat, this doesnt really state alot

anyway looking for new stats for my racks heat mats, will these work ok?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

The habistat digital dimming thermostat is... a dimming thermostat video here...

Habistat Digital Thermostat - YouTube

The other two are temperature thermostats i.e on/off type with incredibly precise switching capabilities... Video here... Habistat Digital Temperature Thermostat (on/off with auxilary socket & Timer) - YouTube


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Any questions ask away : victory:


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

So is that like pulse. They turn on and off?
Thanks for the reply

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Is this the one I would want for the heat mats in my rack?
http://www.eurorep.co.uk/heating/digital-thermostats/habistat-digital-temperature-thermostat-timer

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Both types will work a heat mat, the dimmer will keep the heat mat constantly on and turn the power up and down, the on / offs will switch the power on and off to maintain the temperature.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Both types will work a heat mat, the dimmer will keep the heat mat constantly on and turn the power up and down, the on / offs will switch the power on and off to maintain the temperature.


Ahh right I know on the old stats that on/off was like a 10 min delay so temps fluctuated alot. Are they still like this? Or would the dimming stat be best?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

no they are incredibly responsive, if you watch the two videos I have posted above you can see a dimming stat controlling a bulb and an on/off stat controlling a heat mat so you can see how responsive they are.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks good. Think I'll be needing a few of these soon then
Thanks a lot for your help

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Heidi001 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Habistat Digital Thermostat*

Hi is there one which will control both a heat mat and a heat lamp ?

Heidi


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

has anybody tried the on / off type to incubate leo eggs? they look sensitive enough to be able to temperature incubate


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

zzxxy said:


> has anybody tried the on / off type to incubate leo eggs? they look sensitive enough to be able to temperature incubate


Apparently they work well for incubators from what iv read

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

zzxxy said:


> has anybody tried the on / off type to incubate leo eggs? they look sensitive enough to be able to temperature incubate


They work really well for incubators. I'm using one at the min an it keeps the temps to about 0.3c.


----------

